# European Skyline from street level



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Post pics of european skyline (or cities) from street level :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy









link









link









link​


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

great pics, great thread


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice Pics!


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

*Moscow*


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Paris - La defense. 









Wikipedia


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

takku said:


> Danke! Hier direkt noch eins von heute:


...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy









link









link









link​


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

Calypso by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Weenatunnel by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

100Hoog by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

De Rotterdam by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Rotterdam Central District by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Omgeving Beurs-WTC by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Wilhelminapier en Rijnhavenbrug by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Seems there isn't a great partecipation to the thread 

*Milan* * Italy


























​


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

2014-01-12 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 63 by Topaas, on Flickr

2013-11-09 Rotterdam - Wijnhaven - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

2013-03-18 Rotterdam - Oude Haven & Witte Huis by Topaas, on Flickr

2010-12-13 Rotterdam - Maastoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

2011-06-23 Rotterdam - New Orleans - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

2010-03-27 Rotterdam - Weena - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

2011-01-09 Rotterdam - New Orleans - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

2014-05-24 Rotterdam - Erasmus MC - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## HisarO (Aug 27, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Warsaw*












Photos by me from yesterday


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Wien / Vienna (Austria): Tech Gate, DC-Tower & Andromeda Tower by CBrug, on Flickr

Wien / Vienna (Austria): DC-Tower by CBrug, on Flickr

Wien / Vienna (Austria): DC-Tower by CBrug, on Flickr

DSC_0193 by nuriabernabeu, on Flickr

Leadenhall Building by snichelini, on Flickr

ECB III by True_Bavarian, on Flickr


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by watzeddehaan, on Flickr

Rotterdam by watzeddehaan, on Flickr

Rotterdam by watzeddehaan, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

MADRID / Cuatro Torres Business Area by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Madrid
Torre de Cristal y Torre Espacio, CTBA, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr
Rascacielos de Madrid by Antonio Tajuelo, on Flickr
(0188/13) Edificio España en Madrid by Pablo Arias, on Flickr
Madrid. Torre Europa. En segundo plano Torre Picasso. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

View from room Hotel New York by Emiel van den Boomen, on Flickr

City Racing Rotterdam by Emiel van den Boomen, on Flickr

Spinning, turning, burning rubber by Emiel van den Boomen, on Flickr

Bugatti during City Racing Rotterdam by Emiel van den Boomen, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The unique old skyline of Venice from the water (I believe it would count as "from the street" :lol: )


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

All the photos are shot by me

Antwerpen










The Hague










Duesseldorf










Frankfurt










:cheers:


----------



## almin96 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sarajevo*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Genoa from the street:


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

For a second i thought that was Burj Khalifa :lol:



IThomas said:


>


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
As I said in another thread: look at the meanings we give to our architectures. The link between past and future in Milan are the spires. Tallest spire of Cathedral represents centuries of glorious history, while the spire of UniCredit Tower symbolizes the challenges of the coming decades. Same for the squares: Piazza Duomo (the heart of ancient Milan) is a quadrangle, Piazza Gae Aulenti (in Porta Nuova district) is a circle. Opposite elements attract each other, to tell different stories in one city.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy

















​


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Montecarlo, Monaco from the streets of the hills:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

IThomas said:


> ^^
> As I said in another thread: look at the meanings we give to our architectures. The link between past and future in Milan are the spires. Tallest spire of Cathedral represents centuries of glorious history, while the spire of UniCredit Tower symbolizes the challenges of the coming decades. Same for the squares: Piazza Duomo (the heart of ancient Milan) is a quadrangle, Piazza Gae Aulenti (in Porta Nuova district) is a circle. Opposite elements attract each other, to tell different stories in one city.


cool story bro...:lol:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Budapest skylines from the street and from the highest points of the city:























Taken from this video:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Essen*


die Skyline by wobe52, on Flickr


----------



## CDNer (Aug 7, 2011)

also *Naples, Italy* from the streets (towers from the last century  )

- Business District




































































































-other towers










-historical centre: (a weird perspective, i'd demolish those condos on the left)



















:cheers:


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

*Warsaw*

All the pictures except the first one are from google street view, so the quality is bad hno:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

wespje1990 said:


> cool story bro...:lol:


Not a common story... but history of architecture  

*Milan* - View on UniCredit Tower, Solaria Tower, Diamond Tower (Porta Nuova)








​


----------



## Awik (Jan 7, 2006)

Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy

Part of Gae Aulenti Square









UniCredit Tower - UniCredit Pavilion - Bosco Verticale... E3E east and another tower (under design) and are coming! 









Garibaldi Twin Towers - Porta Garibaldi railway station - Bosco Verticale









Bosco Verticale - Palazzo Lombardia - UTC Tower... another tower and a big contemporary urban park are coming!









UniCredit Tower - Bosco Verticale - Solaria Tower - Solea Tower - Aria Tower - Diamond Tower







​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MILAN*

















Come on guys, post pics from your city! :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

MOSCOW


dean87 said:


> on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth (Oct 16, 2007)

*What's the name of this town?*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Skyscraper canyon "Neue Mainzer Straße" in Frankfurt*

Good morning Frankfurt! http://www.nikita-kulikov.de My dear #friends and #family from #Frankfurt and #worldwide. Let #me #show you my #creative and #amazing #photos. You can #follow my #gallery to see more #awesome #pictures of #fashion, #food, #love by Nikita Kulikov, auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't understand how a city like napoli could have such a cbd. It is very modern for a poor city. 
It is even dense than Milan. Incredible.
The porta nuova milan still charms me. Very new, very well configured. I think it is the next big thing to follow in europe when comes skyline stories.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan * Italy









milanopanoramica.com









milanopanoramica.com


----------



## kalel77 (Sep 27, 2012)

IThomas said:


> *Milan* * Italy


Fantastic shot, do you have a flickr page?


----------



## Pedy (Dec 13, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *Milan* * Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^
Excuse IThomas but in which area are we?


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by oldrich Dolezel, on Flickr
DSC_6846-2 by Ed Kaas, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Erik Ha, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug by bram kool, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Pedy said:


> ^^
> Excuse IThomas but in which area are we?


CityLife project: 36.6 hectares area in central Milan. You can reach the place with subway: M1 (red line) and M5 (lilac line).



















See more
*Il Dritto / The Straight One* (Arata Isozaki)
*Lo Storto / The Twisted One* (Zaha Hadid)
*Il Curvo / The Curved One* (Daniel Libeskind)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
*Milan* * Italy

*City Life*




































milanopanoramica.com​
*Porta Nuova*









link


















aroundmilano.tumblr.com​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* * Italy
*City Life* (U/C)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/24855955115/sizes/h/​


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*ROTTERDAM*

20160131_0173 by William Hazel, on Flickr
Untitled_Panorama1-2 by Alexander Blok, on Flickr
PC035687 by snipeytje, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Night by Raju Jasai, on Flickr


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Frankfurt am Main. 2010*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Time to refresh this thread! :cheers:

***

*Milan* CityLife area









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franco55/33146503140/in/dateposted/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/franco55/33146503140/in/dateposted/​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan* CityLife


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*London:*
Reflection Perfection II by Paul Shears, on Flickr

HDR Square by Robert Goddard, on Flickr


London Gherkin by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

London

A selection of photos from yesterday.


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Frankfurt


Taunus Park
BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr

Grand Tower Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895164) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr

Frankfurt at the Main - Skyline by Dietmar Schwanitz, auf Flickr

Frankfurt_Rossmarkt_Commerzbank_Gutenberg-Statue by Andreas Klug, auf Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/11877984136/


Eyes on La Defense Business district by lybil, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psanson/11725877365/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psanson/24293708550/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/12395203804/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/22098263109/


La Défense Tour Société Générale by Az photographies, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/8685123139/


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Some pics i've taken in may 



Downtown FFM by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


steep by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Twins by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


above the City by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Marie & Omni tower competing in gaining height

Mary & Omni rise by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Icon of Mainhattan by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Zuwachs by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Grand comes along by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


ONE Crane by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------

